# Ron's Desk Build & Mancave/Bedroom upgrade (Desk build complete)



## Fishinfan

Looks great! Could take a close up pic of your cars on the shelf?


----------



## rgwoehr

Thanks! Here you go:
1941 Willys, 2007 Mustang GT500, 1969 GTO, 1969 Corvette

2006 Corvette Z06, 1970 Chevelle, 1969 Corvette, 1969 Charger

2005 GTO, 2003 Mustang Cobra, 1971 Duster, and I'm not sure what year Holden Commodore

1969 Mustang Boss 302, 1968 GTO, 1957 Chevy


----------



## Fishinfan

Nice! Are they die-cast or plastic models? Do you have an all time favorite?


----------



## OINTwinTurbo

Like the look of this project. Subbed.


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Nice! Are they die-cast or plastic models? Do you have an all time favorite?


They're all die-cast. I don't have the patience to build the plastic ones and make them look nice haha. I'm not sure which one would be my favorite, though I'm most careful with the 2005 GTO and the Holden Commodore because they're the most expensive ones I have. I guess all the ones I have on the shelf are the ones I like the most. I have more cars but they're all in containers under my bed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OINTwinTurbo*
> 
> Like the look of this project. Subbed.


Thanks!


----------



## rgwoehr

I just noticed I had the same photo in the original post twice. I put in the photo that was supposed to be there. It's the drawing of the new desk on its own.


----------



## rgwoehr

Update time!

I went to Home Depot today and got all the 1.5" wide lumber I needed. Pretty much the entire frame is all 1.5" wide. I got 9 12 foot boards, two 9 foot boards, and a 7 foot board.


This is what I had to cut up:
-16 30" long pieces for the legs
-8 15" long pieces for the width of the cabinet
-8 21" long pieces for the depth of the cabinet
-9 28" long pieces for the front of the keyboard trays and to go between the cabinets
-2 10' long pieces for the front and back of the desktop

I'll also need some pieces that are around 24" long and fortunately most of the left over pieces will work for that.

First I shave around 1/8" off the end of the board to make sure it's square.

I wrapped the areas I was going to be cutting with masking tape because it supposedly helps cut down on the amount of chipping


Here's the first half of the legs cut to size


All the pieces cut up


Some cheap Harbor Freight bar clamps that I'm using to glue the legs together


I sorted through the pieces to figure out which side I want to be showing and which ones would fit best together and laid them out on the clamps


I forgot to get photos of the process but I just loaded up one of the two pieces for each leg with glue and spread it as even as I could.

Here's all the legs glued and clamped together.


Once the clamps were tightened I wiped as much excess glue as I could off with a paper towel.

That's it for now. I'll go take the clamps off the legs in a couple hours and tomorrow I'll sand the edges to get them smooth and maybe start assembling the cabinets.

Edit: I forgot to mention, I'm making it out of Poplar


----------



## rgwoehr

I made some more progress today. This morning I tried cleaning up one of the legs with the belt sander and ended up messing that one up. Fortunately I have my uncle's table saw here so I figured out a way to clean them up with that without cutting them out of square.


I sorted out the ones I wanted in front from the rear ones


Marked the side I wanted showing


I wanted 4" of space under the desk so I measured and marked that on all the legs


Drew a line against the square



I don't want to be able to see any screws or nails so I used pocket screws. Here's my jig:


Clamp the piece between the jig and another block of wood. Unfortunately I forgot to put blocks between the clamps and the legs last night so some of the legs have dents.


Set the stop on the drill using the guide in the case and set the stops and start drilling


The result (2 down, 62 to go...) :


All but two of the pieces with the holes drilled (I forgot to do one side on a couple of the pieces and didn't realize until I was assembling it)


My jig for assembling the cabinets


Glue it and screw it



One frame down, 4 to go


All 4 done


Time to start connecting the frames together


Got the first cabinet framed out and it made a nice work bench for the second one


Fail


Done!



Now I just need to get my uncle to talk to his buddies at the cabinet shop across the street from work and try and get me a deal on some plywood. I probably won't work on this during the week because school starts again tomorrow. I may or may not make the top next weekend. I don't really have a place to put it until someone buys the desks I've got in my room now.

Edit: I forgot to mention, I had to cut the legs down to 1 7/16" wide from 1.5" to get the sides flat so I'll be losing 1/4" of desk space when I'm done.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Subbed! Looks like a cool project.


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Subbed! Looks like a cool project.


Thanks!


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Wow. What do you do for a living? Your craftsmanship is amazing!


----------



## bigkahuna360

1969 Pontiac GTO for the win!









OT: I can't wait to see how this is going to turn out!


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> Wow. What do you do for a living? Your craftsmanship is amazing!


Thanks! I work with sheet metal. I either run a punch press or form up the sheet metal in a brake. I like woodworking much more though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> 1969 Pontiac GTO for the win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT: I can't wait to see how this is going to turn out!


Thanks! The late 60's GTOs are probably my favorite muscle cars.

So I was thinking through my design earlier and realized the desktop will sag at each end so I talked to my dad and my uncle and I'll probably make a frame around the bottom of the desktop to raise it 3/4" higher and run some steel or aluminum tubing the length of the desk to keep it from sagging. I don't really want to have legs at each end; it'll probably make it even more difficult to get stuff in the closet than it will already be with the design as it is now. I'm also thinking I might use the same design as the doors on the sides of the cabinets instead of just making a plywood panel. I think that might look better than the plywood. I'll revise my drawing tonight if I have time.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> Wow. What do you do for a living? Your craftsmanship is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I work with sheet metal. I either run a punch press or form up the sheet metal in a brake. I like woodworking much more though.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> 1969 Pontiac GTO for the win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT: I can't wait to see how this is going to turn out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! The late 60's GTOs are probably my favorite muscle cars.
> 
> So I was thinking through my design earlier and realized the desktop will sag at each end so I talked to my dad and my uncle and I'll probably make a frame around the bottom of the desktop to raise it 3/4" higher and run some steel or aluminum tubing the length of the desk to keep it from sagging. I don't really want to have legs at each end; it'll probably make it even more difficult to get stuff in the closet than it will already be with the design as it is now. I'm also thinking I might use the same design as the doors on the sides of the cabinets instead of just making a plywood panel. I think that might look better than the plywood. I'll revise my drawing tonight if I have time.
Click to expand...

Just my two cents but you won't have to compensate much for weight. I had a Xigmatek Elysium with a 360mm rad and gpu block. It was about 60-70lbs, maybe even more. My desk is made of really cheap wood and it only sagged about 3/4". I don't expect your computer to weigh that anywhere near that much.


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Just my two cents but you won't have to compensate much for weight. I had a Xigmatek Elysium with a 360mm rad and gpu block. It was about 60-70lbs, maybe even more. My desk is made of really cheap wood and it only sagged about 3/4". I don't expect your computer to weigh that anywhere near that much.


Yeah mine probably only weighs around 40 pounds. That would be 28 inches of wood hanging over the edge without support though and if it does sag it'll probably make the keyboard tray under it hard to pull out.


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Update time!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm,I have to know,what's under the tarp in the garage? It looks like an exhaust tip. Is that a GTO under there?


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Hmm,I have to know,what's under the tarp in the garage? It looks like an exhaust tip. Is that a GTO under there?


No that's my dad's Corvette


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> No that's my dad's Corvette


That was my second guess. What year? My dad had a 60's corvette,it was a year before the stingray came out.I think it was a 63. Then he switched to Porsche.


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> That was my second guess. What year? My dad had a 60's corvette,it was a year before the stingray came out.I think it was a 63. Then he switched to Porsche.


It's a 1971.


----------



## Fishinfan




----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*


Haha I agree. I hope to be able to have my own someday.

I still haven't been able to revise my sketchup drawing. My new math class is kicking my ass. I had a little bit of time to do it today but didn't feel like it because I was pissed off at math. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Haha I agree. I hope to be able to have my own someday.
> 
> Actually,you can pick one up at a reasonable price.But then you have to have a garage,now that's a problem sometimes.


----------



## rgwoehr

Yeah and my dad's got two cars in the garage so I'll have to wait until I have my own house. I wouldn't want to leave one of those parked out on the street, especially around here.

So this is what I was thinking for the sides of the cabinets instead of what was in my original drawing


I'd have the panel start a few inches down so I have something to attach the drawer tracks to. How do you guys think that looks?


----------



## rgwoehr

I finished homework before 10PM for the first time this week so I had some time to make a new drawing. Here's my latest revision. The top is going to have to be twice as thick as my original drawing so I have space for some metal tubing. This should also give me some space for cable management. I'm going to go with my new design for the sides of the cabinets. I've got a list ready, hopefully I'll be able to get my wood tomorrow and I can make the desktop and finish the cabinets this weekend.


----------



## Fishinfan

Looks great so far.


----------



## 512TBofRAM

Man, building a case is daunting enough. Build an entire desk in something else. I'm really interested in making one but wouldn't even know where to start! How to you connected pieces of wood together, how to you attach the surface to the frame, what size bolts do you use, how do you paint the wood? Thermonuclear Quantum String theory is easier to understand! Do you have a rule of thumb? Are there any guides that will tell you information? Is there any guides/resources/secondary information that'll tell you step by step? If so, I would really like to get into this! I admire you and anyone else who does this; it's inclredible.


----------



## OINTwinTurbo

God I need to get back into SU. I've been using CAD for years and now everyone's using SU for the easy 3D aspects.

This is coming along nicely. Enjoying the amount of content you include.


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Looks great so far.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OINTwinTurbo*
> 
> God I need to get back into SU. I've been using CAD for years and now everyone's using SU for the easy 3D aspects.
> 
> This is coming along nicely. Enjoying the amount of content you include.


Thanks guys!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *512TBofRAM*
> 
> Man, building a case is daunting enough. Build an entire desk in something else. I'm really interested in making one but wouldn't even know where to start! How to you connected pieces of wood together, how to you attach the surface to the frame, what size bolts do you use, how do you paint the wood? Thermonuclear Quantum String theory is easier to understand! Do you have a rule of thumb? Are there any guides that will tell you information? Is there any guides/resources/secondary information that'll tell you step by step? If so, I would really like to get into this! I admire you and anyone else who does this; it's inclredible.


Thanks! I took two years of woodshop in high school so that's where I learned how to do this stuff. I wish I still had access to the tools, this could turn out even better but I'll have to work with what I've got. When assembling the frame I had to mark where I wanted to attach one piece to the other and clamp blocks on there so I had something to hold it against, otherwise nothing would line up right. I'm not sure how I'm going to attach some of the stuff to the frames yet, I'll have to figure that out once the pieces are made. There was another desk build on here I saw a while back and I think he went into a little more detail on how and why he did what he did, it might help you. I'll try and find that later. Woodworking is pretty easy once you get comfortable with the tools. I'll try to add more details and explain what I did more in future updates.


----------



## barkinos98

came for the mancave, stayed for the progress, subbed for the mac+cars!


----------



## everlast4291987

Nice start and great plan work i like the desk design.


----------



## rgwoehr

Thanks guys.

I'm probably going to end up just buying the wood on my own. My uncle's networking usually takes forever and I don't really feel like waiting. I'll go drive over to the ghetto tomorrow to see if the lumber store has stuff in the thicknesses I need.


----------



## rgwoehr

So I spent some time on my knees today playing with wood.

Wait a minute... that doesn't sound right...

I went and got more lumber today. First I tried one I had never been to before but the stuff they had there was all 13/16" thick and I don't have a planer so I went to the more expensive one down the street and got what I needed.

I took my front passenger seat out this morning so I didn't have to have the stuff hanging too far out the back
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/photo_zpsdcc3e98f.jpg.html

I found this piece and had to have it. That should look pretty cool when it's stained
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/imagecopy4_zpsdbdbc580.jpeg.html

I cut all the parts for the doors and most of the stuff for the side panels. I didn't get enough of the 1/2" thick stuff so I won't be finishing the panels this weekend.
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/image-1_zps2652229d.jpeg.html

I ripped all the half inch stuff down to 3" wide with the table saw
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/image-2_zps161be157.jpeg.html

That was an epic fail. I didn't do a very good job planning that out. Way too much scrap. Oh well, I'll find a use for it.
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/image-3_zpsb4dd64a6.jpeg.html

A preview of how big this thing is gonna be
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/image-4_zpsf553905d.jpeg.html
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/image-5_zps2b5f418f.jpeg.html

Testing out the layout of the desktop. I didn't want to get two 14 foot boards so I got a couple 8 foot boards and a 5 foot board and I'm staggering them and putting a piece of 1.5" wide wood between them. The wide boards are 11.25" wide and that would have made the depth 22.5" which is 1.5" smaller than the depth of the cabinets. I wanted the desktop to be 26" deep but I'll end up with 25.5."
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/image-6_zps202af045.jpeg.html

I finally got a chance to use the plate jointer I bought over a year ago. I spaced the biscuits 8" apart. I did this for all the parts of the desktop. Using biscuits adds strength and helps align the pieces when gluing them together.
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/image-7_zps32f06a67.jpeg.html
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/image-8_zps676d264e.jpeg.html
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/image-9_zps1e9fbf42.jpeg.html

The 1.5" wide piece doesn't have enough material to keep the plate jointer sitting level so I clamped a scrap piece to the back of it
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/image-10_zpsc884d42b.jpeg.html

One of the biscuits
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/image-11_zpse7218ff7.jpeg.html

When gluing boards together with biscuits you have to test fit it first to make sure everything works. It didn't go so well for me, I'll explain that later
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/image-12_zps83639910.jpeg.html

Glued the main pieces together
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/image-13_zps902641e4.jpeg.html

I feel it's important to mention my mistakes so hopefully someone else can learn from them.
Fails of the day:
-I should have bought 6.5" wide 1/2" thick lumber for the door frames and the side panels rather than buy the 4.5" wide stuff that I bought. I would have had much less scrap. I'll use the scrap pieces for mounting the shelves in the cabinets.
-My chop saw isn't big enough for the 11.25" wide lumber so I had to mark both sides, cut most of it, then flip it over and line it up and cut the rest off. This works okay but it's really difficult to get it perfect and I wasn't able to get it perfect on any of them. I didn't realize my uncle's table saw has a built in sled for this. I used that to clean up the 22.25" pieces but I didn't fix the long ones because I can't support ~7' of wood hanging off the side of the saw.
-Speaking of the 22.25" pieces of the desktop, they were supposed to be 23.25". Without thinking, I marked 22.25" on one side of one of them and marked the correct one on the other side of it but cut the smaller measurement first. I didn't have enough left so I just went with it and made the other one undersized as well. I lost an inch of width from the desktop. Remember: "measure twice, cut once."
-I ended up only using biscuits in some of the slots I cut because some of the slots didn't line up right and for some reason I thought I had it set for size #20 but they seem to be #10. I didn't have enough #10 biscuits so I just used what I had.
-I really need more clamps for gluing something as wide as that desktop but I only have 4 and can't afford more right now so I just worked with what I've got. It should still come out okay.

For those wondering what a project like this costs, I spent ~$120 last weekend and spent ~$350 today. I expect to end up spending at least $200 more just in lumber and then I still need drawer tracks and door knobs. Tomorrow I'll assemble the doors and glue the rest of the desktop together.


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> So I spent some time on my knees today playing with wood.


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*


Hahaha I couldn't resist


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Looking good so far. I want to build a desk, but I have so many other projects eating up cash that I never get around to it.

Pretty stoked to see it all done.


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Looking good so far. I want to build a desk, but I have so many other projects eating up cash that I never get around to it.
> 
> Pretty stoked to see it all done.


Thanks! Right now this is my project that's eating up the cash. I haven't finished my other project yet.

I left the desktop sitting on the cabinets overnight, went out this morning and found that gravity has already started doing its thing. The ends are sagging and there wasn't even any weight on there. I don't have the ends of the desk framed out yet though which would make a difference but probably not that much. I think I'll definitely need the metal tubing under the top.


----------



## rgwoehr

Small update:

I finished gluing the desktop together last night. Unfortunately there's gaps between the 22" pieces and the 95" pieces. I'm trying to fill them using glue and sawdust.
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/photocopy2_zps11882e65.jpg.html

I put the door frames and side panel frames together this morning
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/IMG_0432_zps9c759e1f.jpg.html
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/IMG_0433_zps5deafd54.jpg.html

I ended up being one piece short of having all the parts for the side panel frames yesterday so I took a couple scrap pieces and glued them together to make a piece that's big enough. There's no gap that I can see, it just needs to be sanded down a little bit and it should be hard to tell.
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/IMG_0435_zps28d4b635.jpg.html

I also cut out and attached the pieces that the keyboard trays will mount to
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/IMG_0436_zps9440ab73.jpg.html

That's all I've got for today. I could have got a lot more done today but I just wasn't feeling motivated. I'm still sore from yesterday.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

And here I sit in South Dakota, waiting for it to warm up again, and stop snowing/hailing/sleeting/raining so I can finish painting some shelves and an aquarium stand. All while you are over there in Cali making me jealous. lol


----------



## Masta Squidge

Lol, you do know symmetry is possible with only two trays right?

One on either end... Other than that, nice setup!


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> And here I sit in South Dakota, waiting for it to warm up again, and stop snowing/hailing/sleeting/raining so I can finish painting some shelves and an aquarium stand. All while you are over there in Cali making me jealous. lol


Haha the weather out here is nice but we definitely pay for it. I'm glad we don't get snow around here though, that doesn't sound fun to live in.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Haha the weather out here is nice but we definitely pay for it. I'm glad we don't get snow around here though, that doesn't sound fun to live in.


Especially when you get snowed in after having a week of 70 degree weather.







More snow expected this week, too.

Back on topic: The desk is massive, and I'm plotting a way to steal it from you when it's done. So far, the plan involves elephants, but it's not set in stone yet...


----------



## wsjackson5

good work, looks awesome so far


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsjackson5*
> 
> good work, looks awesome so far


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Especially when you get snowed in after having a week of 70 degree weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More snow expected this week, too.
> 
> Back on topic: The desk is massive, and I'm plotting a way to steal it from you when it's done. So far, the plan involves elephants, but it's not set in stone yet...


Hahahahaha the top could probably be used as wings if you need to fly somewhere. Or maybe an elephant could use it to fly. Then you could be the owner of the worlds first flying elephant and become rich. Maybe I should hire a security guard...


----------



## rgwoehr

I moved the desk into my room just for fun. That should help keep me motivated to get this thing done because the mess is driving me crazy.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Thanks!
> Hahahahaha the top could probably be used as wings if you need to fly somewhere. Or maybe an elephant could use it to fly. Then you could be the owner of the worlds first flying elephant and become rich. Maybe I should hire a security guard...


Flying elephant... Hmmmm... *back to the drawing board*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> I moved the desk into my room just for fun. That should help keep me motivated to get this thing done because the mess is driving me crazy.


That's going to look awesome once it's done. It already looks awesome the way it is. lol


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Flying elephant... Hmmmm... *back to the drawing board*
> That's going to look awesome once it's done. It already looks awesome the way it is. lol


Thanks! It's nice to see the desk I've been planning out for almost a year become a reality. I'm starting to question the blue walls though. I like the colors I used in my drawing but I think it might not look quite right with the desk once it's stained.

It looks like I'm going to have to build a frame around the bottom of the desktop. I didn't use the biscuits in the two small pieces at each end of the desktop so they're pretty weak. The joints that run perpendicular to the desktop are already starting to break just from moving it around.


----------



## rgwoehr

I really wish I could put my rig on there...


----------



## Fishinfan

Looks good,Ron! I may have to steal your design when I have a basement.


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Looks good,Ron! I may have to steal your design when I have a basement.


Thanks! You could always try and steal the desk but you'll have to beat NeighborhoodGeek to it. Be sure to post a build log if you do use it!

I told myself I wouldn't do this but I have no self control. I won't put the computer at the end until I have the desktop reinforced though. That would probably end up being a very expensive mistake.


----------



## Fishinfan

The way the real estate market is going,it will be 3 -5 years before I have a basement. So, Neighborhoodgeek will probably have it first.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek




----------



## 512TBofRAM

;Just a suggestion: Make the surface slightly longer and make holes in the back for cable routing. That way you can push the desk right up to the wall and route the cables in the hole.


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *512TBofRAM*
> 
> ;Just a suggestion: Make the surface slightly longer and make holes in the back for cable routing. That way you can push the desk right up to the wall and route the cables in the hole.


Thanks for the suggestion. I was thinking of doing something like that but I'm kind of afraid to do something permanent like that. I'm considering mounting my monitor and speakers to the wall and if I do that I'll be running the cables in the wall so that might not be necessary. I guess I could just put one down at the end near the computer.

The poll keeps turning into a tie but I think I'm going to go with the molding. I think that would look a little nicer assuming I can find what I want because I really don't want to make my own. If I work efficiently all weekend I should have the desk built. I'm going to go get what will hopefully be the last of the wood I need tomorrow.

I'm trying to figure out what colors I want on the walls. I was thinking of something like this instead of what was in the original post:



The colors are Glidden Blue-Grey Slate and Glidden Silver Birch.

What do you guys think?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I like that color much better. I had a room that color several years ago and loved it.


----------



## rgwoehr

I saw that color in a post in the Official Computer Room Pics thread a while ago and saved the link. Do you think I should go with the lighter color below the molding or should I find a darker blue that goes with the blue-grey slate?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I'd go with a darker color, maybe even just a dark gray. Rooms always look off to me when there is a lighter color below a darker one, but that's just me. Something in my brain links darker colors with a heavier weight and makes it look precarious. lol


----------



## rgwoehr

Here's a few more I thought might look good.

Glidden Driftwood Grey:


Sherwin-Williams Software (current lower color)


Behr Creek Bend


Behr Distant Thunder


Behr Beluga


I'm open to suggestions


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I like the last three.


----------



## bigkahuna360

I love the looks of two and five.


----------



## rgwoehr

Yeah I like 2 and 5 the most. I'll probably go with #5.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

5 is my fav.


----------



## rgwoehr

Yeah same here. I hope the actual colors are close to what it looks like on my monitor.


----------



## rgwoehr

Got a lot of work done today. I bought the rest of the wood yesterday after work.

This morning I built a frame to reinforce the desktop
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/IMG_0446_zps62983a97.jpg.html

After I got the frame on there I cut my edge molding to size and attached that. The sides and back are nailed on and the front one was just glued and clamped so I wouldn't have any holes to fill.
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/IMG_0447_zps609bfd40.jpg.html

Cut out all the wood for the centers of the doors and the side panels and finished the last side panel that I never got around to making last weekend.
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/IMG_0448_zps122dc3d9.jpg.html

I got the router out and routed the bottom of the front trim piece
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/IMG_0449_zpsf67613d9.jpg.html

I have plenty of gaps so I'm trying something different instead of using wood filler. I fill the gap with glue and then take some of the sawdust and put it on the glue and hope it matches once it's stained.
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/IMG_0450_zps2878f9df.jpg.html

Test fitting the side panels
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/IMG_0451_zps660e5615.jpg.html

I put a 3/8" rabbet bit in the router and set the depth to 1/4" and cut out around the inside edges so the center panel sits at the depth I want
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/IMG_0454_zps966c447c.jpg.html

I cut the corners of the panel and set it in the door
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/IMG_0455_zpse3ec0cb1.jpg.html
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/IMG_0456_zps579ecca4.jpg.html

Glued the side panels together
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/IMG_0457_zpsf44e326a.jpg.html

One door and one side panel done
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/IMG_0458_zpsf97c2d38.jpg.html

Two of the side panels installed
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/IMG_0459_zps411536eb.jpg.html

Exterior of the cabinets are done
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/IMG_0460_zpsa732c947.jpg.html
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/IMG_0461_zps3345aeac.jpg.html

I made frames to go between the two cabinets and on the outsides of the cabinets. They're only held in by screws so I can take the desk apart when needed.
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/IMG_0462_zpse610f436.jpg.html

Got the desktop centered with the middle frame screwed in
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/IMG_0463_zps2364785b.jpg.html

Measured and cut the outer frames
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/IMG_0464_zpsd15cab64.jpg.html

All the frames installed
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/IMG_0465_zps47f4620c.jpg.html

Moved the pieces into my room and put it back together. I also added some pieces in the middle of the cabinets and the outer frames so I had something to hold the desktop down
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/IMG_0466_zps35294f6c.jpg.html

I tested the strength immediately after I got the top on
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/IMG_0467_zpsaa1706d9.jpg.html

I put the doors in to see what it'll look like. I still need to get hinges
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/IMG_0468_zpsc3238836.jpg.html

A crappy iPhone panorama of the desk
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/IMG_0470_zps863ff720.jpg.html

Got everything set back up
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/IMG_0471_zps89047850.jpg.html

Unless I feel really sore tomorrow I'll cut up my sheet of plywood to make the shelves for the cabinets, make the keyboard trays, and maybe go and get the drawer tracks and the hinges.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Looking good, man. Almost ready for me to saddle up my flying elephant.


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Looking good, man. Almost ready for me to saddle up my flying elephant.


Haha thanks! I would say that I'm looking forward to seeing your flying elephant but I would imagine your plan involves me not catching you. It would be really easy to get away with it too because as soon as I tell the cops that your vehicle is a flying elephant they would probably throw me in the looney bin.

I glued up the keyboard trays today
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/IMG_0472_zps925f44ca.jpg.html

Cut out the cabinet bases (it was a real pain in the ass to get them in there)
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/IMG_0473_zps12c821b4.jpg.html

I attached the pieces I cut out for the outer drawer tracks to the left and right frames
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/IMG_0474_zpsd7c89f90.jpg.html

Put in some shelves
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/IMG_0475_zpsaddf0862.jpg.html
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/IMG_0476_zps9977cdbc.jpg.html

And this is how it sits right now. Not sure whether or not I'll keep the studio display next to my rig.
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/IMG_0477_zpsda8a8594.jpg.html

I ordered some hinges and drawer slides earlier. I'm not sure if I'll be able to do what I want with the doors. I'd like to have them 1/4" in from the front edge of the cabinet but I haven't seen that before so I don't know if it's going to work. I used plain plywood for the insides of the cabinets because it won't be visible and because the half sheet I got didn't cost me anything.


----------



## Fishinfan

I am impressed by your wood working skills. I really think you should build custom desk as a side job. I would be your first customer. One suggestion though,have you ever though about using gorilla wood glue?

Why so many rigs?


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> I am impressed by your wood working skills. I really think you should build custom desk as a side job. I would be your first customer. One suggestion though,have you ever though about using gorilla wood glue?
> 
> Why so many rigs?


Thanks! I've thought about it but I don't think that many people would be interested in that. Plus I really need better tools before I do something like that. It seems like most people want cheap throw away ikea stuff these days. I haven't used gorilla wood glue before, I usually use titebond but the cap was clogged and elmers was the only other wood glue we had. It seems to work fine for what I'm doing though.

The only explanation I can come up with for the number of computers is that I'm irresponsible with my money. They're fun to play with though. I realize I only really need one but rather than do the right thing and sell them I built a huge desk to hold them

Edit: What do you guys think of this? Is it a little too much? It's the same as #5 in the last set of color schemes I posted but with Glidden Crisp Autumn Leaves on the other two walls.


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Thanks! I've thought about it but I don't think that many people would be interested in that. Plus I really need better tools before I do something like that. It seems like most people want cheap throw away ikea stuff these days. I haven't used gorilla wood glue before, I usually use titebond but the cap was clogged and elmers was the only other wood glue we had. It seems to work fine for what I'm doing though.
> 
> The only explanation I can come up with for the number of computers is that I'm irresponsible with my money. They're fun to play with though. I realize I only really need one but rather than do the right thing and sell them I built a huge desk to hold them
> 
> Edit: What do you guys think of this? Is it a little too much? It's the same as #5 in the last set of color schemes I posted but with Glidden Crisp Autumn Leaves on the other two walls.


I have a cheap desk from Officemax/officedepot, one of those,I can't remember. It's fake wood. YUCK! I hate fake wood. I got water and the finish bubbled. I am making a real wood top for it soon.

I would rather have a nice custom wood desk then the cheap stuff. Ikea does have some nice stuff. I bought my chair there, and all my friends hog it! Do mot buy dinning room chairs there. I broke one by sitting down in it and I weigh 200 - 220 lbs.


----------



## rgwoehr

Yeah I hate fake wood too. I've had a few fake wood desks, one of them was from ikea. I took a sticker off a new monitor and set it on the desk and when i pulled it off it took the finish right off. That desk was alright until I rearranged my room a couple times and it collapsed. I can understand why someone would buy a cheap desk over a real wood one. I think I'm well over $700 into this one now and if I had someone build it for me it would probably cost twice as much. I'm so glad I took woodshop in high school or I'd probably have 2 cheap desks right now.

Are you gonna make the top for your desk out of hardwood or plywood?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

For the doors being 1/4 inch out: If you mean the back of the door 1/4 from the front of the desk, so it doesn't close all the way, just mount a block of 1/4" thick scrap to the hinge, attach the hinge to the door, mark around the blocks, mount the blocks to the desk with glue, and use longer screws for the hinge. Then just mount up a couple more blocks on the other side of the door or desk to put your closing pads on.







Then it will have the 1/4" gap all the way around. A friend of mine "modded" his desk so he could hide his hideous case inside and still get good airflow. lol

As for the color combo. I'm not a fan of that. I like all the colors involved, but the orange seems to clash with the blue's and gray's.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Haha thanks! I would say that I'm looking forward to seeing your flying elephant but I would imagine your plan involves me not catching you. It would be really easy to get away with it too because as soon as I tell the cops that your vehicle is a flying elephant they would probably throw me in the looney bin.


As far as this goes... I was planning on showing up with some beers beforehand (elephants can carry a lot of beers) to BS for a while and get you drunk to make it easier for me to have my way with your desk.


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> For the doors being 1/4 inch out: If you mean the back of the door 1/4 from the front of the desk, so it doesn't close all the way, just mount a block of 1/4" thick scrap to the hinge, attach the hinge to the door, mark around the blocks, mount the blocks to the desk with glue, and use longer screws for the hinge. Then just mount up a couple more blocks on the other side of the door or desk to put your closing pads on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it will have the 1/4" gap all the way around. A friend of mine "modded" his desk so he could hide his hideous case inside and still get good airflow. lol
> 
> As for the color combo. I'm not a fan of that. I like all the colors involved, but the orange seems to clash with the blue's and gray's.


I meant having the front of the door be 1/4" in from the front edge of the face of the cabinet so it matches the side panels. I think I might have to bevel the sides of the doors for that to work.

Do you think red would go better than the orange?

Haha you may need to adjust your plan because I don't drink. It's a good idea though. The desk will be out of the room when I'm painting if that helps


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> I meant having the front of the door be 1/4" in from the front edge of the face of the cabinet so it matches the side panels. I think I might have to bevel the sides of the doors for that to work.
> 
> Do you think red would go better than the orange?
> 
> Haha you may need to adjust your plan because I don't drink. It's a good idea though. The desk will be out of the room when I'm painting if that helps


Red would probably look better than orange, but it's still not something I would do. But that's just me, you're the one building/holding the desk until I come get it.









Don't drink? "Here, have this bottle of (insert beverage you cannot resist), which has no rufies in it whatsoever."


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Red would probably look better than orange, but it's still not something I would do. But that's just me, you're the one building/holding the desk until I come get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't drink? "Here, have this bottle of (insert beverage you cannot resist), which has no rufies in it whatsoever."


The reason I was thinking of using a lighter color on those walls is because this room doesnt get much natural light so I thought that might brighten it up a bit. I might just use the blue though, it'll be dark in here and put the cave in mancave


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Yeah I hate fake wood too. I've had a few fake wood desks, one of them was from ikea. I took a sticker off a new monitor and set it on the desk and when i pulled it off it took the finish right off. That desk was alright until I rearranged my room a couple times and it collapsed. I can understand why someone would buy a cheap desk over a real wood one. I think I'm well over $700 into this one now and if I had someone build it for me it would probably cost twice as much. I'm so glad I took woodshop in high school or I'd probably have 2 cheap desks right now.
> 
> Are you gonna make the top for your desk out of hardwood or plywood?


I would like hard wood. As you said before about your fake wood desk,I moved my desk several inches and it started breaking. I kind of regret giving the desk my dad built away ,









He built it without planning or blueprints.


----------



## rgwoehr

Looks like bigkahuna360 was right, I don't have the metal tubing and last time I checked it was only sagging 1/16". Not bad. I'll skip the metal tubing unless it starts to get worse. It won't be too hard to add it later if necessary.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> I would like hard wood. As you said before about your fake wood desk,I moved my desk several inches and it started breaking. I kind of regret giving the desk my dad built away ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He built it without planning or blueprints.


I wish I could plan something out in my head like that. I tried to plan out my G4 mod in my head but the case was always bigger than in reality in my head and most of my ideas weren't really possible. I guess building something from scratch is a bit different though.

I didn't want to make my own molding to put on the walls but it looks like I'll have to. I cant find anything that meets my requirements. Hopefully Home Depot will have 1/2" thick x 1.5" wide wood of some sort.


----------



## rgwoehr

My hinges still haven't shipped as far as I know and the drawer guides won't be here until next week so I won't be making much progress this weekend. I'm planning to sand down the desktop and stain it this weekend before I spill something and screw it up.


----------



## rgwoehr

I got a package this morning and thought maybe it was the hinges but unfortunately it was the processors for a computer I bought for my dad off ebay that won't be here until next week.

I took the desktop outside this morning and sanded all the joints with the belt sander to make them even. The end result made me wish I had a planer or a drum sander to run it through but I don't so I'll have to live with it. It's good enough. I then sanded the whole thing by hand with 80 grit, 100 grit, and then 150 grit sandpaper.

This is the stain I'm using
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/photo_zps8d2d7f06.jpg.html

It really brings out the color in the wood
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/image_zpsb6b16ebb.jpeg.html

The difference between the bare wood and the stained wood
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/imagecopy_zps2e06d499.jpeg.html

Coat of stain is done
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/imagecopy2_zpsfb56044f.jpeg.html

This is the polyurethane I'm using to seal the wood
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/imagecopy3_zps9b92a8af.jpeg.html

First coat of polyurethane done. I considered using a more glossy polyurethane but went with satin instead because it matches the shelf on the wall and because the scratches won't stand out too much in the future
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/imagecopy4_zpsbf9849c9.jpeg.html

I used a paper towel to apply the stain and a paint brush to apply the polyurethane. I suggest wearing a respirator because even though I was doing this outside with a breeze I still ended up with a headache. One would think after all the projects I've done I would have learned but I guess I didn't.

Just as I kind of figured, the wood glue/sawdust mix I used to fill the gaps didn't take the stain very well but it's better than having a gap in the desk.


----------



## Fishinfan

Is it supposed to be that dark in the one corner?


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Is it supposed to be that dark in the one corner?


Yeah that's just the coloring of that piece of wood. It got darker with the stain


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Looks nice. Makes me want to rip the top off of my current desk and build a bigger, better, stronger, faster one. (If a desktop can be faster.)


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Looks nice. Makes me want to rip the top off of my current desk and build a bigger, better, stronger, faster one. (If a desktop can be faster.)


It suppose it could be faster when attached to a flying elephant.

Minor update:

I got my drawer slides in the mail today and cut the middle tray to size and got it installed. I didn't really show it in the photo but I have the front edge of the drawer slides 3/4" in from the front of the cabinets to allow the trim to be flush once I get that on there.




What it'll look like when I get the trim on


With my keyboard and mouse. I need to get a new bluetooth dongle so I can go back to my "Magic Mouse."


It feels so nice to be back at my desk again after using the old one for the past few days. It looks like I'll need to do another coat of polyurethane on the desktop though. The brush (or maybe just the operator) doesn't do a very good job of evenly distributing it so there are lots of dull spots. I might get rattle-can polyurethane for the rest of the desk. Now I just need to find out what's taking so long with the hinges...


----------



## Fishinfan

Looks good,but I wouldv'e gone a with a little darker stain. Like a cherry, or early american.

Also, where did you buy the wood? Went to lowes today, and all they had was really long pieces of plywood.


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Looks good,but I wouldv'e gone a with a little darker stain. Like a cherry, or early american.
> 
> Also, where did you buy the wood? Went to lowes today, and all they had was really long pieces of plywood.


Thanks. I tried out a red stain (the stuff I had on my old desks) on a scrap piece of Poplar when I made my shelf last summer and that looked kind of weird with the green color this wood has in the grain. I wasn't sure how a darker brown stain would look with this wood so I just went with the natural stain because I knew that would look good with it.

I got most of the wood for the desk from a local lumber store but all the stuff I got for the shelf and the wood I used for the frame of the cabinets came from Home Depot. I don't know if all of them have it but my local one has poplar, oak, and pine. The poplar and oak are already machined but if I remember correctly the pine is all rough cut.


----------



## Fishinfan

I made replacement top for my last computer desk from plywood.Looked really good also. I went in to lowes and bought it.Didn't have to cut it last time.


----------



## rgwoehr

I finished the outer keyboard trays this afternoon and nailed the trim on all of them



I didn't plan the outer ones out too well. I should have made the pieces 3/4" taller so I wouldn't have to do what's shown in the photo below but it's too late for that. The keyboard tray on the right side of the desk isn't even close to being level. I have to make some adjustments to all the tracks.


I'm gonna sand and stain the rest of it tomorrow and hopefully get a coat of polyurethane on it all. Only thing I have left to do after that is put the doors on but I won't have the hinges until next week.


----------



## Fishinfan

Put a side by side photo comparison up.


----------



## rgwoehr

I sanded/stained/polyurethaned the cabinets and frames yesterday. I didn't do the doors because they still need to be trimmed a little and I could have done the keyboard trays today but I didn't really feel like it.

The final assembly of the desk (hopefully. This thing is a pain to assemble/disassemble)

I decided to mount my surge protectors in the cabinets. I have a feeling I'll get tired of that at some point and move them.

This one did get mounted to the side but I didn't get a photo of that.

I ran most of the cables between the desktop and the top of the cabinets (you can kind of see it in the first surge protector photo). The only one that didn't fit was the DVI cable for my Shimian. This is the rats nest of cables I have tied up right under my rig.


*Fishinfan*: I assume you were referring to the stain before and after

Left side of left cabinet
Before

After


Right side of right cabinet
Before

After


Here's everything all set up


Cable management still needs some work but I spent over an hour on it today and had enough. It's so nice to finally have a clean room again. If I have time this week I'll get the doors mounted and maybe run the cord for my shelf LEDs down the wall so I don't have to look at that conduit anymore. I'm debating whether or not to wall mount my center monitor and the speakers. What do you guys think?

How do you guys think this knob would look on the doors?


Just thought I'd say thanks to those of you that are following and that I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Diggin' it!

Don't thank us, you are the one entertaining us.









The knobs are nice, but a darker color might look better since the stain is so light, add a bit of "pop" to it.

I do believe you have inspired me, good sir. I'm working out the plans of a desk build of my own. However, I'll be doing it as cheap as possible because I'm broke, and my wife might kill me if I spent too much on a desk. Actually, I'm planning a desk, coffee table, and possibly some end tables. Here's the kicker though... I'll be using wooden pallets. Free wood, and the challenge of making it work and still look good should be fun. Mine won't be nearly as big as yours since I don't have the room for it, but I'm thinking 6 feet by 2 feet.


----------



## rgwoehr

That'll be cool. Are you going to do a build log for it? That sounds like a challenging project. I want to build a bed next, I might put that in here but that's probably not gonna happen until late this year or next year. I've had the same twin mattress since I was like 5 or 6 and I'm gonna be 20 this year so I definitely need a new bed.

How about this knob?


I think that one would stand out a little better but all the other metal in my room is brushed nickel so I might go with the first one.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I'll probably do a build log, though I am a complete and utter slacker, and abandon projects for days, weeks and sometimes months, so it will probably be a slow going one. lol

That knob does look better, but if the others match, then go with those. I don't match anything, really. Everything I own is mismatched stuff. Free sofa with god awful flowers on it, black leather La-Z-Boy recliner, black metal and glass end table that we use for a coffee table, TV stand is a light oak end table, my desk is an old metal and dark wood office desk circa 1960-70... Nothing matches. lol The joys of living in a small town with no real stores and not having a truck.


----------



## Fishinfan

Keep t he surge protector under the desk, it makes look clean.


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I'll probably do a build log, though I am a complete and utter slacker, and abandon projects for days, weeks and sometimes months, so it will probably be a slow going one. lol
> 
> That knob does look better, but if the others match, then go with those. I don't match anything, really. Everything I own is mismatched stuff. Free sofa with god awful flowers on it, black leather La-Z-Boy recliner, black metal and glass end table that we use for a coffee table, TV stand is a light oak end table, my desk is an old metal and dark wood office desk circa 1960-70... Nothing matches. lol The joys of living in a small town with no real stores and not having a truck.


Yeah I'm kind of like that right now. I stopped in the middle of my G4 project to start this one. I got frustrated mounting my doors so I took a break and played a game of musical power supplies and after moving the PSU from my main rig to my G4 case I kind of want to give up on it.

My dresser and night stand are the only two things that match in my room. It'll probably stay that way but oh well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Keep t he surge protector under the desk, it makes look clean.


I will, but I might move it somewhere else in the cabinet. Having it mounted to the side takes up too much room that could be used to store junk. I'll see what happens when I clean up the cables a bit.

*Minor update:*
I finally got my hinges today and got the doors mounted





Both doors need to be trimmed down a bit or something. They both rub when I shut them. I've got plenty of dents in the cabinet around the hinges where the drill slipped off the screw and slammed into it. Fortunately it's hidden.

I'm considering using handles instead of knobs; I think that might look a little better. Maybe something like this:


I'm also debating whether or not to wall mount my TV. There's a TV wall mount at work that's probably gonna be thrown away so I might take it. Apparently some guy came in a couple years ago hoping to get us to mass produce it and left the prototype and never came back for it. I don't think it would be very comfortable looking up at the TV though. It's bad enough as it is with it on the dresser.


----------



## vaporizer

I will always support someone from my home town. Subbed.


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> I will always support someone from my home town. Subbed.


Thanks! Which do you like better? Vegas or San Jose?

Another minor update (sorry for the sideways photos. Too lazy to fix it)
I went to Home Depot after work yesterday and got some paint samples and some handles.

Glidden Blue Grey Slate and Behr Beluga




This is with the dark gray color I already had on the walls. Not sure if I like that.





I have to cut the screws down that came with the handles because they're all too long. I should have used 3/4" wood for the doors. Oh well.

I like the two samples I got but I'm afraid it might be a lot darker in here than I thought. I might leave a couple walls light gray but that might be too busy. What do you guys think? Maybe the dark colors would help absorb some of the light I get in here in the morning when I'm trying to sleep in on the weekends.

Edit:
I painted a good portion of the wall next to my bed to get a better idea. My black furniture is going to blend right in if I use that color.


----------



## Fishinfan

Looks too dark.You are going find out that the room will appears smaller.Also, it reminds of my friends room when he lived with parents,he came home one day and his parents had told him that they got him some red paint for his room. He walked in and it was PINK!







He repainted it dark grey.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I like it, really. The bottom could be a little lighter, but I think it looks good the way it is.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Thanks! Which do you like better? Vegas or San Jose?


they both have their good points. i liked NY city the best so far. desk looks great.


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Looks too dark.You are going find out that the room will appears smaller.Also, it reminds of my friends room when he lived with parents,he came home one day and his parents had told him that they got him some red paint for his room. He walked in and it was PINK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He repainted it dark grey.


Hahahaha wow I'd be pissed. I see what you mean though. It was amazing how much bigger the room seemed with white primer on the walls last time I painted. I thought of something today that might brighten it up a little bit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I like it, really. The bottom could be a little lighter, but I think it looks good the way it is.


I might go a shade lighter but I don't know. I do like those colors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> they both have their good points. i liked NY city the best so far. desk looks great.


Thanks. I've never actually been in NYC, maybe someday.

So I was thinking of maybe using the light gray color I already have on this wall. I think it goes well with the blue, but I think it might be a little too much contrast with the black. The gray on the bottom would make the furniture stand out more but might look strange. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## rgwoehr

I decided I'm going to go with the next shade up on the chart for the lower color. I think that's going to be closer to what I had in mind and what I saw on my screen since the black color looks a bit lighter on the screen. I'll paint (or not paint) the wall behind my headboard last to see how that looks with the other walls being blue. If I leave it gray and don't like it it'll be easy to change later.


----------



## rgwoehr

I bought the paint and got the room painted today. I used Glidden Blue-Grey Slate as the top color and Behr Evening Hush as the bottom color. Sorry for the crappy pics, I should have used my DSLR for this part.

I had to take the shelf down. I forgot how heavy that thing is.


I painted the top first and then did the bottom. I took these two photos after I got the top done.



Painting the bottom





I cut a couple holes in the wall to run an extension cord from under my desk up to the LED controller. So glad I don't have to use that conduit anymore. I don't know why the color ended up looking blue in the second photo.




I still have a little more painting to do tomorrow. I have to finish painting around the window and do some touch-up. If I have time I might go get some wood to make the molding but first I need to figure out why I have an oversized wall plate on my switch. I know there was a reason we had to put one on there but I didn't think about it when I had it off today. It's going to get in the way of the molding as it is. I'm planning to finish the doors and keyboard drawers in the morning and once that's done the desk will be finished (I think).

Edit:
Here's a better photo. The colors should be more accurate in this one.
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/DSC_0147_zps60e6857b.png.html


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I like it! Looks shnazzy!


----------



## Fishinfan

You missed a spot.


----------



## vaporizer

looks great. nice work.


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> looks great. nice work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I like it! Looks shnazzy!


Thanks guys
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> You missed a spot.


Haha I knew someone would say that. I actually do have a lot of touch up to do.

The desk is done, I just haven't had a chance to take photos and post them yet. I should have time tonight.


----------



## rgwoehr

Here's the finished desk. The differences don't stand out too much from the last set though.





The doors were going back too far when I closed them so I put in some really ghetto looking stops. I might change them eventually but they work for now.


I moved my pictures to this wall. Should I keep the photos and make some frames out of poplar or get some lighter photos or just leave it alone?


Sorry about the photo quality; evidently it's too dark in here now to use my phone to take pictures.


----------



## rgwoehr

I don't know if I mentioned it before but I wanted to build a computer into the desk somewhere (though I have no idea where I'll be able to fit it) using some spare hardware I had laying around. We're re-doing the office at work and there was an old maybe late 90's PC there that we were going to get rid of so I took it to get the motherboard tray out of it. It's got a 366MHz Intel Celeron, 96MB RAM, a 6GB IDE hard drive, and some sort of AGP ATI Rage graphics card.

Here's the beast:


You can tell it's really powerful because of this massive heatsink:


The carnage


I drilled out the rivets and got the motherboard tray out of the case


Bringing the computer into the 21st century. 1.83 GHz Core 2 Duo, 1GB RAM, and a 9800 GT.



I also saved the power/reset buttons, power/HDD LED, and the speaker. I would have examined the hardware a little more but it's all covered in a mixture of dust and cigarette tar and I didn't want to get that all over me. If I can't find a place to put it in the desk maybe I'll do a scratch build using the leftover wood.


----------



## rgwoehr

The molding is installed and painted. I'll post pics later. I bought wood to make molding for the top of the shelf but cut the long piece too short so that's gonna have to wait a while. Also, the computer in the desk idea is out. I'll save the motherboard tray for when I do a PowerMac G5 case conversion.


----------



## rgwoehr

I bought "general purpose" 1/2"x1.5" primed pine molding at Home Depot this morning because that was the best thing I could find for this. I routed both edges using the same router bit I used for the front edge of the desk. A router table would have been much better for this and would have produced a much better final product but it didn't turn out too bad considering I don't have the right tools for the job.






This photo is from after I painted.


Some photos I took with the DSLR. I should have used the tripod for the middle two. Sorry for the blurry photos. As you can see I swapped the dresser for the bookcase. It takes up less room and contrasts the wall colors better.





I ordered some stuff earlier but I'll keep it a secret for now.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Looks nice! I really like the lighting in your room. The track lighting is shnazzy, and I love the lamps.

I was kind of skeptical about the light wood with dark walls, but it looks really nice. Great contrast, and looks good with the brushed aluminum/stainless. You can come do my space now. I'll pay you in conversation and companionship.


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Looks nice! I really like the lighting in your room. The track lighting is shnazzy, and I love the lamps.
> 
> I was kind of skeptical about the light wood with dark walls, but it looks really nice. Great contrast, and looks good with the brushed aluminum/stainless. You can come do my space now. I'll pay you in conversation and companionship.


Thanks! I'm really liking these colors, but depending on the lighting it can be kind of hard to tell the difference between the two. Oh well, I'm not changing it. Haha if you could store some of my stuff as part of that deal that would be great. I realized yesterday when digging that bookcase out of my closet that I have way too much junk. Every time I thought I had everything put back I'd turn around and find something else that I forgot to put in there and now I don't have room for my racing wheel in there. I guess I need to go through my closet tomorrow.

I like my cinema display a lot but I'm thinking about selling it and getting another shimian to use with my "PowerMac." I think that might look better if both monitors matched somewhat. I won't be able to get a perfect match because they don't sell the tempered glass model that I have anymore. The damn thing takes up as much room as the shimian but the LCD is 4" smaller. Or maybe sell it and get another one of those LG monitors so it's somewhat symmetrical even though I prefer the 1920x1200 of the ACD over 1080p. I don't know. What do you guys think?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I could store some things...









I have the same issue with storage. Got two big closets full of crap in boxes and totes, and it never fails that the thing I need is in the tote at the back, on the bottom. lol


----------



## Gardnerphotos

nice need to build a new desk, thinking a corner desk but not in the corner so that one side of it sticks out into the room, think that would look cool. Probably build it as part of Design and Technology next year or something.


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I could store some things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same issue with storage. Got two big closets full of crap in boxes and totes, and it never fails that the thing I need is in the tote at the back, on the bottom. lol


That's how it was with my PC parts/cables drawer in my old desk and now the box of all that stuff in the new one. Whatever I need is at the bottom. I need to come up with something better to organize these cabinets. My closet is full but I managed to make a little bit of room in there yesterday by throwing out some PC part boxes I had been saving.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> nice need to build a new desk, thinking a corner desk but not in the corner so that one side of it sticks out into the room, think that would look cool. Probably build it as part of Design and Technology next year or something.


I had my old desks arranged like that for a while, it was kind of nice. You should do a build log if you do build a desk


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> That's how it was with my PC parts/cables drawer in my old desk and now the box of all that stuff in the new one. Whatever I need is at the bottom. I need to come up with something better to organize these cabinets. My closet is full but I managed to make a little bit of room in there yesterday by throwing out some PC part boxes I had been saving.
> 
> I had my old desks arranged like that for a while, it was kind of nice. You should do a build log if you do build a desk


It NEVER fails. lol I went on the hunt for an HDMI cable earlier, and of course, all the way at the bottom of a box, all the way at the back.









I agree on doing a build log. I love desk builds/office builds.


----------



## rgwoehr

The stuff I said I ordered in my last update was some RGB LEDs, wires, and connectors. I got all that stuff today and got the lights wired into the ones I have on my shelf.
Here's a photo of one of the colors:
http://s883.photobucket.com/user/rgwoehr/media/Room project/image_zps2d0c8d97.jpg.html

I'm not too happy with thr way it turned out. The ones I got aren't the same as the ones I bought last year and a lot of the colors aren't a perfect match. I'll have to figure out a way to fix it without replacing the old stuff because I have no desire to redo the shelf lighting. Last time I redid it it took me 7 hours. I still have to put some behind the Cinema Display and fix the old stuff that's falling down. I'll post a video of it going through all the colors when that's done.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Nice!


----------



## vaporizer

+1 looks outstanding. looks like a LAN party is next.


----------



## rgwoehr

Thanks guys.

I just realized my poll is now pointless, I should probably change that soon


----------



## rgwoehr

Here's some photos of how I wired the desk LEDs.

The wires are connected via wire nuts on the top of the shelf and come down through that hole


I ran the wire across the shelf and down through the hole I cut for the extension cord for the controller


The wire comes out under the desk and I soldered two connectors to the end of it. One for each strip. I've got wires soldered to those strips that go to the strips on the back of the monitors and inside my rig.


The photos don't show it as well as I had hoped but the lights were set to white on the next two photos and the left strip and the strips on the outer monitors don't match the shelf and the right side/rig lights. It would probably be fine if I changed the one behind the desk to the newer one but I'm too lazy. I don't enjoy soldering.



Red, green, and blue all match perfectly


A random photo


Here's the video of the lights




Edit:
I just remembered my old thread from when I was thinking of building a desk last year. I'm so glad I waited.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

the build looks fantastic! I love desk and lights!


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*
> 
> the build looks fantastic! I love desk and lights!


Thanks!

Looks like this is my 200th post. It's amazing how fast that number goes up when doing a build log.


----------



## Sfdpiggy

Wow! That looks really good! I've built my current desk about a year ago and this blows it out of the window









If you don't mind me asking, how much did it cost you for the lumber? And were you using Poplar?


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sfdpiggy*
> 
> Wow! That looks really good! I've built my current desk about a year ago and this blows it out of the window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how much did it cost you for the lumber? And were you using Poplar?


Thanks!

The total was a little under $700 for lumber for the desk. It could possibly be cheaper in other states, I don't know if any other states have the lumber tax that California has. I found the receipts tonight and just added them up and the cost of the whole project was $860.19 (though that'll go up because I still have to make that molding for the shelf. I've been really lazy the past couple weekends). And yeah I was using Poplar.


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> The total was a little under $700 for lumber for the desk. It could possibly be cheaper in other states, I don't know if any other states have the lumber tax that California has. I found the receipts tonight and just added them up and the cost of the whole project was $860.19 (though that'll go up because I still have to make that molding for the shelf. I've been really lazy the past couple weekends). And yeah I was using Poplar.


That's a little steep.


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> That's a little steep.


Yeah, it probably would have been cheaper if I had bought rough-cut lumber and machined it down to size but I dont have the equipment for that (or the space to put it. Maybe someday...)


----------



## stnz

Amazing project my dear !


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Amazing project my dear !


Thanks!

I went down to Home Depot today to get some more wood to finish the molding for the shelf but they were completely cleaned out of the 1.5"x.75" Poplar. If I have time tomorrow I'll go to a different one and hope they have it there so I can finish this project.

So far the desk is holding up well, though the frame I made for the keyboard drawer tracks on the right side broke. I think when I made it I moved it around a little too much and the glue didn't really hold up and a couple weeks ago I went to pull the drawer out and the side of the frame moved out and the drawer fell and cracked the wood right behind the track. Last weekend I screwed in some L-brackets on the inside of the frame and it's much stronger than it was before. I'll add some photos of that with my next update.


----------



## Fishinfan

What does poplar wood look like?

This what I was going to be using for the top of my computer table, but I got a replacement for free.Now, I am going to be using for shelves.

http://s168.photobucket.com/user/Fishinfan/media/IMAG0136_zps42c63c92.jpg.html


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> What does poplar wood look like?
> 
> This what I was going to be using for the top of my computer table, but I got a replacement for free.Now, I am going to be using for shelves.
> 
> http://s168.photobucket.com/user/Fishinfan/media/IMAG0136_zps42c63c92.jpg.html


This is poplar:


That piece in the photo you posted kinda looks like it might be oak plywood


----------



## rgwoehr

I made the molding earlier this week and put it up. I still need to take it back off and stain it but it's hot out today and I'm too lazy.



I glued/nailed some scrap pieces to the back so I could screw it to the top of the shelf.



I need to add a couple more blocks so I can screw it down in a couple more places because there's some gaps.

I also made some changes to my setup. I decided to sell the Apple Cinema Display and use my LG monitor instead so I could get my other rig up off the floor.


Here's the brackets I mentioned in my last post


I added this to support it. I put it there hoping it would lift the end of the desk up a bit so I could easily close the keyboard drawer but it didn't really do what I had hoped. I'll probably remove it.


I'm hoping to be able to build a new bed later this year to go with the style of the desk. Not sure if I should add that to the build log when I eventually do get around to that. Would any of you be interested in seeing that?

Edit:
This is my design for that part of the project, though I'll probably make some changes to it now that I have a better idea of what I can and can't do with the tools I have access to.


----------



## spikezone2004

That my friend looks badass. Great job!

wasnt sure if you mentioned this already, my bad if you did but i couldnt find it. What led strips did you use?


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> That my friend looks badass. Great job!
> 
> wasnt sure if you mentioned this already, my bad if you did but i couldnt find it. What led strips did you use?


Thanks! I actually don't remember if I mentioned that or not. I got them off Amazon, I think they were 16 or 25 foot rolls or something like that. The ones I have on the shelf and behind the right side of the desk and in my rig are from LED Wholesalers and the ones on the left side of the desk are from some other seller on Amazon. I bought from the other seller because that one didn't come with a controller (I already have a spare, didn't want another) but they don't match on a lot of the colors.

Here's a link: http://www.amazon.com/LEDwholesalers-Controller-2034RGB-3315-3215/dp/B0040FJ27S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372555764&sr=8-1&keywords=ledwholesalers+rgb+led+strip


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Thanks! I actually don't remember if I mentioned that or not. I got them off Amazon, I think they were 16 or 25 foot rolls or something like that. The ones I have on the shelf and behind the right side of the desk and in my rig are from LED Wholesalers and the ones on the left side of the desk are from some other seller on Amazon. I bought from the other seller because that one didn't come with a controller (I already have a spare, didn't want another) but they don't match on a lot of the colors.
> 
> Here's a link: http://www.amazon.com/LEDwholesalers-Controller-2034RGB-3315-3215/dp/B0040FJ27S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372555764&sr=8-1&keywords=ledwholesalers+rgb+led+strip


thats a fancy remote that comes with them! lol. 16ft is a little more than I need though lol. I need about a foot behind each monitor and 3 feet in my case.

Can you cut them into sizes and re wire it or does it mess it up cause its one continious strip?


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> thats a fancy remote that comes with them! lol. 16ft is a little more than I need though lol. I need about a foot behind each monitor and 3 feet in my case.
> 
> Can you cut them into sizes and re wire it or does it mess it up cause its one continious strip?


Yeah you can cut them. Every three LEDs there's a section you can cut and there's some contacts so you can solder wires on there or buy some connectors for them.


----------



## stnz

Still look gorgeous, keep it up


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Still look gorgeous, keep it up


Thanks!

I just changed the poll. The bed build would fit in this thread considering the thread title but I don't want to spend the time including it if nobody is interested.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

would love to see what you did with the bed, perhaps incorporate some tech


----------



## stnz

Yeah, incorporate this for example : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zQbt3HxZ0g
Incorporate some leds and some fancy sound animations when you lay down in it








Something along the line off : "Welcome to your bed, Terminator", haha :'D


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I just changed the poll. The bed build would fit in this thread considering the thread title but I don't want to spend the time including it if nobody is interested.


If you build log it, they will come.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Yeah, incorporate this for example : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zQbt3HxZ0g
> Incorporate some leds and some fancy sound animations when you lay down in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something along the line off : "Welcome to your bed, Terminator", haha :'D


I was thinking like some pull out, adjustable reading lamps. Like these: 

Except where they can be pushed into the bedpost and out of the way.


----------



## rgwoehr

Yeah I was thinking that yesterday, it would be cool to incorporate tech somehow. Not sure what I would do but I'll come up with something. I've got plenty of time to think about it since I'm broke now haha. Maybe I could use that reading lamp idea but with a screen. I could use it to read stuff or watch videos or something. I could use my crappy Core 2 Duo system for it.


----------



## stnz

No need for a computer incorporated in the bed though, that's a bit too much IMO


----------



## rgwoehr

I know, I was kidding. I'm lazy, but not so lazy that I can't walk 12 feet to go to my desk. But I keep my laptop next to my bed just in case


----------



## Gardnerphotos

I think a computer in a bed is a legit idea


----------



## stnz

A computer in a bed is always a legit idea to a true geek, also I try to fight my inner geek


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> A computer in a bed is always a legit idea to a true geek, also I try to fight my inner geek


A computer should be installed in every piece of furniture possible for satisfactory levels of overkill


----------



## stnz

Hmmm, I wouldn't like one in my bathroom though, especially if it has a webcam, you never know


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Hmmm, I wouldn't like one in my bathroom though, especially if it has a webcam, you never know


Hahahaha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> A computer in a bed is always a legit idea to a true geek, also I try to fight my inner geek


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> A computer should be installed in every piece of furniture possible for satisfactory levels of overkill


Maybe this is the solution for me not knowing what to do with my G4 parts. I could incorporate them into my bed and have the worlds largest PowerMac G4.

My bed is currently the only piece of furniture in my room that doesn't have a computer in or on it.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Hahahaha
> 
> Maybe this is the solution for me not knowing what to do with my G4 parts. I could incorporate them into my bed and have the worlds largest PowerMac G4.
> 
> My bed is currently the only piece of furniture in my room that doesn't have a computer in or on it.


good shout, I would too if my HDD weren't so damn noisy!


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> good shout, I would too if my HDD weren't so damn noisy!


No need for a HDD in there, an old SSD will suffice


----------



## rgwoehr

A PCI SATA card would allow you to get an SSD or a newer and quieter HDD but those are expensive. I have a couple IDE to SATA adapters but I haven't been able to make them work with any of my G4s. Probably because all the ones I tried go over the 128 GB limit of the IDE controller. The two loudest things in my Quicksilver were the PSU fan and the hard drive so even if I get a quieter hard drive it'll still be annoying.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

my powersupply is not too bad it is the HDD that is the noisy part, but I can't really justify spending money on PCI sata cards and adaptors and an SSD for a fairly basic system that is very slow and can't support the App store


----------



## rgwoehr

I still haven't stained the shelf molding yet. It doesn't look bad enough to motivate me to do that. When I do get around to it I think I might clear off my desk and put another coat of polyurethane on it because the two coats I put on there aren't very even. Anyway, here's a non desk related update:

The wall mount I'll be using for my TV:


The one thing I don't like about this wall color is the fact that it's almost impossible to see pencil marks on it. I had to put masking tape on the wall and make my marks on that. Here's the wall mount on the wall:


TV mounted:



I used a hole saw (2 1/8" I think) and cut a hole in the top of the retrofit electrical box I installed a couple years ago when I put in an Ethernet jack. I'll be running the TV cables through that.


I used the same hole saw to cut out a hole next to the wall mount, and then used a reciprocating saw blade (just used the blade by hand) to cut out the rest of the hole


Low voltage retrofit box installed (this needs to be replaced. For some reason the tabs were missing. This should have been the type of box I used for the Ethernet jack.):


Threw a switch plate on there so it would look less ugly (not that I will see it much):


Pulled an extension cord and an HDMI cable through. This was a bit of a challenge since the two electrical boxes are at opposite ends of that bay.


Done



I moved my bookcase into the closet


My setup has changed again. I took the lamps off the desk to make room for the second set of speakers for the spare rig and so I could have my dual monitor setup back on my main rig.


I ended up using a different HDMI cable than the one I used when I took the photo. That one wasn't long enough to reach my Dell so I ended up using a ridiculously thick HDMI cable that doesn't flex much so every time I pull the TV away from the wall it gets unplugged. I'll have to get a different cable at some point. The wall mount was one that a customer left at work and never came back for and it was going to get thrown away so I took it. The electrical boxes and switch plates were in a box out in the garage so the total (for me) for this part of the project was $0. The height of the TV kind of sucks so I might lower it at some point.


----------



## Nexo

Very interesting build log.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Your ceiling fan is awesome... Just sayin'.


----------



## stnz

That is sweet as .... ! That's a clean mounted TV btw, congrats


----------



## rgwoehr

Thanks guys!

*NeighborhoodGeek:* Thanks! Here's a better photo of the fan


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Looks dangerous.... I like it!


----------



## rgwoehr

Now that I've used this desk for a few months, I think I'm going to make some changes to the design. I don't like sitting up against the wall or the closet doors, and I feel that the current design is kind of limiting. I'm thinking of moving the two cabinets to the sides, and then build a new wider cabinet with drawers for the middle. I'd go from three keyboard trays down to two (though it's as if I only have two right now because I can't really use the one on the right). The extra storage would be nice and I could finally get my second rig off the floor. I'll redesign it in sketchup tonight and post a screenshot of the updated design.


----------



## rgwoehr

Here's what I'm thinking of doing:


I think I prefer the way it looks now but the design in the photo above would probably work better (and would give me more room to store my junk).


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

MOAR JUNK SORAGE!


----------



## stnz

Nice ! Why feet under though ? Why not put the storage spaces directly on the floor (you could use some dampened pads for example).


----------



## rgwoehr

I want it to match the cabinets I already made.


----------



## stnz

It was a question about all of them, was it a design choice or for a particular reason ?


----------



## rgwoehr

Just a design choice


----------



## stnz

Okay, thanks for the kind answer


----------



## rgwoehr

I should build something like this when I build the bed.


----------



## rgwoehr

Good news: I'll be starting the cabinet build tomorrow. I'm considering changing the design to this:


I could use the center pull-out tray thing for my laptop or something. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## DuckySchmucky

nice


----------



## rgwoehr

Got the lumber to build the frame of the new cabinet this morning. I didn't do a very good job of getting photos while I was working on it but the process was the same as the other two.

All the pieces cut to size

Gluing up the legs


Frame assembled



Screwing the sections together


Done (for now)



I need to figure out if I want to do doors or drawers on the new cabinet. I should be able to get the lumber to build the rest of the cabinet this week and maybe get this thing done by next weekend.

Edit: I guess I should mention that I reused all the keyboard trays and the frames that used to be at each end. I just had to cut a little bit off of everything to make it fit.


----------



## rgwoehr

Got a little bit of work done on this today.

I put in a divider between where the drawers are going to be:


And I made the frames for the side panels and drawer fronts:


Tomorrow I'll do the rabbet cuts on the insides of the frames and get those done and installed. That part should take a bit longer than the other cabinets did because they didn't have 1/2" thick wood today. I had to go with 3/4" so I'll have to make several passes with the router to avoid splitting the wood.


----------



## stnz

Job is going pretty good ! Can't wait for the final thing








Must be fun building all that, once I move out I'm going to start my own desk as well


----------



## Ando

Very nice - always wanted to do a desk build with LN2/dice/ss benching as its main function


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Job is going pretty good ! Can't wait for the final thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be fun building all that, once I move out I'm going to start my own desk as well


Thanks. Designing, working with the tools, and assembling are fun but the sanding and staining are much less fun (for me anyways). Be sure to do a build log when you do your build!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ando*
> 
> Very nice - always wanted to do a desk build with LN2/dice/ss benching as its main function


Thanks. That would be pretty cool (both figuratively and literally haha). I kind of wish I had incorporated one of my computers into this desk somehow but I like my cases too much.
*
Update:
*
I got the rabbet cut routed out on both drawer fronts and side panels this morning. I didn't really get any photos of that, but I did 3 passes on each one. I changed the depth on each pass so it wouldn't split the wood like it did on the original cabinets because I was taking too much material off too fast. Once I got that done, I decided to try something a little different. Instead of doing it the hack way like I did on the other cabinets, I decided to chisel out the corners of the rabbet cuts to make them square instead of rounding the corners of the insert.
Before:

After:


After the first drawer front was done, I took a break from that and tried to get the side panels to fit. That didn't go so well. They're too far out of square and I ended up trimming too much off to try and get them to fit so both of them have ~3/16" gap at the top left and bottom right corners.



Fortunately the drawer fronts came out much better. They're pretty square and I just had to trim a little bit off the top and bottom of both and they fit fine.


At this point my patience was thin and I ended up doing the second drawer the hack way and just cut the corners off the insert because I didn't feel like chiseling them out.


I put the cabinet back in and the drawer fronts are still kind of tight so the only thing holding them in place right now is friction. It looks much better than having it open like before though IMO.



I probably could have got more done today but I decided to stop before I screwed something else up because I'm impatient. Fortunately I didn't throw away the scrap from yesterday so I was able to glue on the pieces I had cut off the wood for the side panels before assembling them yesterday. I'll have to figure out what angle to cut them at and set up the guide on the table saw and square them up. I'll try to remember to get pictures of the backs of the drawer fronts to show what it looks like with and without the chiseled corners and put them in the next update.

Edit:


----------



## rgwoehr

Fixed my side panels yesterday. It was kind of a pain to set the guide at the right angle on the table saw but I got them squared up and they fit perfectly now.



I don't know if I'll get anything else done on this thing this weekend. I might start sanding it down and stain it but I'm thinking I might wait until I get the drawers done before I do that. I also came up with my next project this morning. I ended up buying too much wood for the cabinet so I'm going to use the extra wood to make new frames for the photos on my walls.


----------



## stnz

That is already great !
Congrats !


----------



## Dinnr

Forgot to subscribe ages ago.
Great thread, thanks for the inspiration.
OT: what sort of car is that in the garage? Looks like a hotrod or something.


----------



## rgwoehr

Thanks!

It's a 1937 Willys


Sorry for the lack of updates, I haven't been very motivated to work on it lately (mainly because all I really have to do is sand it and I hate sanding).


----------



## rgwoehr

I started to make some drawers today. I found enough plywood in the garage to make all 4 sides of both drawers, now I just need to find something for the bottom of the drawers. I should have those done sometime this week or next weekend. I'm probably going to get new drawer tracks for the keyboard drawers and use the old ones for the new drawers.

Lately I've been wishing I had done the top of the desk differently. I want to redo it but it seems like such a waste. I don't know what I would do with the old wood. If I do make a new one I'll probably use a different wood because Poplar is too soft for a desktop. I've been pretty careful but I have several gouges in it.


----------



## stnz

Use the wood for the bottom of your drawers


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Use the wood for the bottom of your drawers


Haha that would definitely be overkill. I found some material at work that I could use for that, I just have to try and remember to grab it tomorrow so I can hopefully finish them tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## rgwoehr

This is what I'm thinking about doing if/when I redo the top:


I'm not sure about the computer in that middle section. I don't think there would be enough room for it. I'll stick with poplar around the outside edges of the desktop, use maple for the top and walnut for those squares.

I didn't get to work on the drawers during the week, but if it doesn't rain this afternoon I'll get those done. I was going to use the drawer slides from the keyboard pullouts for the drawers but I realized I made the drawers a little too wide for that so I'm going to make my own tracks out of wood.


----------



## rgwoehr

Update (finally):

I didn't get any pictures when I started making the drawers last weekend but they're basically just a couple boxes.

Good thing I saved that frame I didn't need anymore. It's just the right size to jam in there to support the weight when the cabinet is out.


To make drawer guides, I cut two pieces of 1.5" wide material to go from the front to the back of the cabinet, glued and nailed one of them in, clamped some scrap 1.5" wide material in between that one and the second one and nailed the second one.


I attached the front of the drawer to the box and made marks .25" in on the inside of the frame so I could have them set in just like the doors and nailed a stop to the top of the tracks


I nailed a 1.5" wide block to the bottom of the drawer to go in between the guides. I didn't get a photo of it, but I screwed a piece that goes perpendicular to the block on the bottom of the drawer to keep it from falling out when it's opened all the way.


All done


I'm going to have to either sand the guides or sand the blocks on the drawers because they don't open as smoothly as I'd like. But maybe it'll be better once I have some handles on there.


----------



## stnz

You there. Keep amazing me.


----------



## rgwoehr

I've got about a week and a half off from school and work so at some point in the next couple weeks I'll go get some handles for the drawers. I'm going to go with the same kind that are on the doors, but I'm not sure if I should go with the 3" handles like the ones on the doors or if I should get the 5" ones. I'm also gonna work on the drawer slides a bit because I think even with the handles on there they're gonna be a pain to open and close. I might get some carriage bolts and put two in the back and two in the front of each track so the drawer will sit on top and in theory it would be easier to open and close because there would be less friction. I also need to trim the drawer fronts down a little more because they're still pretty tight.

*Tl;dr:* Expect a small update at some point in the next week.

Edit: I almost forgot to mention, the bed build is probably not gonna happen. I want a bigger bed but don't want to lose a lot of floor space so I'm thinking about getting a futon. I found a frame that looks pretty nice and is made out of the same wood as the desk so I might get that and modify it a little to match the style of the desk a little better.


----------



## rgwoehr

I got off my lazy ass today and worked on the cabinet. Unless I manage to destroy it trying to bring it back inside, it should be done tonight. I should have an update posted in about 6 hours.


----------



## rgwoehr

Update:

The middle keyboard tray was hitting the drawer and it seemed like no matter what I did to adjust the tracks on the cabinet I couldn't get it to sit right so I stuck 4 pennies under each side on the keyboard tray. Works perfect now. This would probably be perfect for the ghetto rigging thread


I sanded, stained, and sealed the cabinet today. These photos were taken after I put the coat of polyurethane on it. I also finished the molding for the top of the wall shelf which you can see in the background in the first photo.



I was going to put off buying the hardware until tomorrow but when I got out my can of polyurethane it was dried up so I had to go out and get more and I bought the hardware while I was at it. The screws included with the handles weren't long enough to go through both the drawer front and the drawer so I countersunk the holes on the backs of the drawer fronts so it could still sit flat against the drawer



Here's the first handle installed. This one went perfectly, but on the second one I didn't drill the holes far enough apart and kind of messed them up trying to fix it. I had to make them a little wider and now you can see a little bit of the holes where the handle meets the wood.


The cabinet is now done.



I didn't take any photos but I took the whole desk apart today and used a 4 foot level to make sure the fronts of the cabinets were all lined up straight. I also tried to get rid of some of the gaps between the cabinets and the frames but some of them couldn't be fixed.

I guess that's it for the desk build unless I decide to build a new top. I'll call it complete for now.


----------



## stnz

Can't wait to do mine.
Saving a bit more atm


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to do mine.
> Saving a bit more atm


Thanks. Are you gonna post a build log?


----------



## smartguy044

So just finished reading this whole thread







really like the desk it looks amazing


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartguy044*
> 
> So just finished reading this whole thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really like the desk it looks amazing


Thanks!


----------



## rgwoehr

I guess I'm not quite done. I opened the bottom drawer all the way a few weeks ago and the guide I put on the bottom snapped off and the drawer fell. I'm gonna have to revise that design a little bit. I've already got something in mind that should work much better and will allow me to easily take the drawers out if I need to. I guess I had a few too many extra cables in that drawer haha.


----------



## rgwoehr

I can't believe it's been over a year since I started this build.

A few weeks ago I decided I wanted my TV above my desk so I designed some new shelves around that. Here's the two designs I came up with:




I ended up going with the second one because I think it looks nicer and it gives me more storage space. I didn't really take any pictures while I was building, but I'll try to explain what I did.

I built it in 4 separate pieces: the two shelves, the frame for the cabinet doors, and a "bridge" to go between the two shelves and over the TV. I built the two shelves first and hung them on the wall before building anything else so I could get accurate measurements instead of just going off of what my drawing said. These photos make it look like the frame is warped, but it's not. Evidently something's wrong with my phone's camera. Here's what I got done the first weekend:




The next weekend, I had to break the frame apart and rebuild it because some of my measurements were off. The first time I rebuilt it, I put everything outside and glued and clamped it, went inside to take a shower, came outside and it was pouring rain so I had to bring it all inside and let it dry out and start over again. Mounting the doors was a nightmare because I used 3/4" thick lumber instead of 1/2" thick lumber like I did on the desk cabinets. This would have worked fine if I wasn't mounting the doors so they are inset 1/4" from the front of the frame. I had to route out the area where the hinges mounted to the door so it would be 1/2" thick because the doors wouldn't open or close right. I used the plastic for ceiling light panels for the center of the doors, but it ended up being too transparent and wasn't diffusing the light as well as I wanted so I put more of it on the back surface of the doors. Most of the plastic is held in the centers of the doors by friction, but I had to use double sided tape for a few that I cut too small. I attached the molding to the top of the frame last, which was a mistake because I had to try and blindly drive screws through the back of the frame and into the molding. I still have a gap between the molding and the ceiling and I don't know what I'm going to do about that yet, if anything.






This weekend I got my LEDs going again. I was going to put white LEDs on the shelves, but I think it looks good enough for now.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

It just keeps getting better... When do you start on mine?


----------



## rRansom

Last time I checked this page:


When I checked it today:


What happened to the tiny Mac? Did it evolve or something? [not taking a jab at Apple here]. Really liking the progress though. Looking forward to more awesomeness!


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> It just keeps getting better... When do you start on mine?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rRansom*
> 
> Last time I checked this page:
> 
> 
> When I checked it today:
> 
> 
> What happened to the tiny Mac? Did it evolve or something? [not taking a jab at Apple here]. Really liking the progress though. Looking forward to more awesomeness!


Thanks guys.

I still have the G4 case, but it's components are in the 600t now because I wanted the desk to be more symmetrical, and because the G4 case is a pain to work inside of. Eventually I'll build a new rig in the 600t and transfer the components back to the G4 case.


----------



## rgwoehr

I guess I just can't leave things alone.

I decided a couple weeks ago that I wanted to have a triple monitor setup again, so I modified the desk to make that work. I replaced the middle cabinet with something I could fit my legs under.


I think it looked better with the center cabinet but it was worth it IMO. I moved the cabinet next to the door and will make a top for it eventually. It'll be easy to change back if I ever decide to ditch the triple monitor setup.

I also decided it was time to ditch the twin bed that I've been using pretty much my whole life and upgrade to something bigger. I went with a full size futon instead of a regular mattress because I wanted something that wouldn't take up my entire room 100% of the time. I designed a frame based on some that I saw online and built it out of 2x3s. The mattress is kind of difficult to fold so the frame doesn't fold into all the positions I wanted but I guess it'll do. I'll post more pictures of the frame when I take it apart to paint it (and maybe add a little more support for the mattress).


----------



## djfergi

Absolutely amazing setup. Looks great.


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djfergi*
> 
> Absolutely amazing setup. Looks great.


Thanks


----------



## Phantatsy

D*mn, that's pretty awesome. Wish I had the woodworking skills/tools to build my own desk.


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantatsy*
> 
> D*mn, that's pretty awesome. Wish I had the woodworking skills/tools to build my own desk.


Thanks



I think I'm going to build this top in the near future. I'll probably use oak plywood and stain it with a dark stain, but I'm also considering using some hardwood flooring/laminate flooring. I'm going to build a work bench this weekend so I don't have to work on the ground anymore. Maybe the top will come out flat this time if I build it on the workbench.


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Awesome desk


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> Awesome desk


Thank you.

Update:

I got some of the materials for the new top today and started working on it. And I actually took pictures this time.

This is the design I'm going with:


I'm using plywood for the base of the top this time so I have something flat to attach the poplar to. I'm also changing the depth of the desk from 26" to 27.5" so I have space on the back to clamp some monitor mounts to the desk. I ripped the plywood down to 26", and the trim pieces I will add to the front and back will add another 1.5".


The plywood is only 96" long and I need 118.5", so I took the part of the sheet of plywood I cut off and cut two 11.25"x26" pieces out of it. I attached one to each end with pocket screws and glue. Here's my pocket screw jig set up. It's nice having a workbench to clamp it to now instead of having to hold the piece with my feet like I was doing before.


Pocket screw hole drilled out


Glued and screwed


Both ends attached


With the current top I have plenty of space to run cables under the desk, but now that I'm using plywood I won't have that space, so I cut four 6"x3" holes in the plywood to allow me to run the cables over the edges of the cabinets


Measured and layed out the holes


Drilled some pilot holes


Cut the holes with the jigsaw



I started cutting the poplar pieces, but my miter saw isn't very accurate. I tried to calibrate it but that saw is difficult to calibrate and I couldn't get it to come out right.




I let the gaps slide on the cabinets, but I'm not gonna let that slide again on the top. My method for filling them in on the current top didn't turn out too well so I want to take my time and do it right this time. I went out and bought a new miter saw tonight and did some test cuts on some scrap wood and it's better than the old one but still not good enough. Fortunately that saw is easier to calibrate so I'm going to mess with it tomorrow until I get it perfect.


----------



## rgwoehr

I calibrated my saw first thing this morning and got to work.

I started out in the middle and worked my way towards the sides


I stood it up using my bar clamps so I could screw the pieces down, but after doing the first few pieces I decided it wasn't really necessary. I used only glue and clamps for the rest of them.


Center section done, starting on the next one


I didn't think the corners looked quite right in my drawing yesterday so I decided to put these squares in the corners. To make the grain go diagonal, I took a square that was about 3.5x3.5" and cut two 45˚ angles on opposite sides of it and then put one of those against the fence on the saw and cut it down to size.


Almost done


Done assembling. I ended up with some small gaps so I went around and filled them with glue and sawdust even though I wanted to avoid that. They were smaller than the gaps I have on the original top so even if the filler doesn't take the stain very well I don't think it'll be as noticeable as the original one.


I also made a top for the drawer cabinet and used some of the scrap plywood to test out the pattern I was thinking about using for the middle of the desktop.



I want to use a darker wood, so I used some walnut stain I had laying around to stain the plywood (and some of the poplar by accident...) to get an idea of what it would look like.


That's it for now. Next weekend I will have to clean up the edges of the tops so I can put the trim on there. Hopefully I'll figure out what I want to use for the middle sections by then so I can finish it.


----------



## rgwoehr

I went to the lumber store on Friday to look at the prices of walnut and figured it would be about $600 to get the amount that I needed, so I went with alder instead. I started working on it on Friday night but I didn't get too many pictures because I was more focused on getting everything cut out while I still had some sunlight.

The lumber I bought is 4.5" wide, so I cut a piece off the end of it to use to measure what I needed to cut and to test fit the pieces as I cut them.



Got all the pieces cut and most fit tight enough for me to be able to bring it inside for the night without gluing anything


Tore my setup apart and put the new top on. It took me about 5 minutes to tear everything down, but takes a couple hours for me to set my stuff up again.



I wanted to see what it looked like with the rigs turned sideways, but I think I like it better the way they normally are


Took the top outside and made molding for it and sanded it down. I bought a new random orbital sander and it worked really well. It made sanding almost tolerable


Masked off the edges of the poplar so I wouldn't get the dark stain on it. You have to be careful when applying the stain because if you put it on too heavy it will seep under the tape


Dark stain done


Moved the masking tape to cover the alder and applied the light stain to the poplar


Done





I decided to build a wall mount out of some left over 2x3 and plywood I had. The outer monitors still need some adjustment, but I had such a hard time getting them mounted in the first place that I don't really want to fix it



Put everything back together (except for the LEDs. I screwed up some of the connections and am planning to redo them soon)



I also made a top for the cabinet I removed from the desk which is now my nightstand. I used Alder for the molding on that because I screwed up the poplar molding and didn't have enough left to redo it. I think I like the Alder molding more, but not enough to change the stuff on the desk top.


----------



## dirty elf

wow, just wow... read the whole log - great read


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirty elf*
> 
> wow, just wow... read the whole log - great read


Thanks.

Maybe this weekend I'll get out my DSLR and take some photos of it now that I've got the LEDs and cable management fixed. I think I'm gonna try to break down the old desktop without damaging anything too bad and build a new bookcase with the wood. That'll have to wait until next month though because I'm working on another project right now.


----------



## rgwoehr

Here's some DSLR photos I took that looked better on the camera screen than they did once I transferred them to the computer.

I moved the LEDs from behind the desk to underneath the monitor mount so they would shine down on the desk.


I moved around my wall decorations and got the bookcase out of the closet to put more of my cars on display.



And here's a random shot of the inside of my rig


I set up my G4 build as a file server and have that on the floor under the desk. I have that and the rig on the left side of the desk connected to a Monoprice HDMI switch mounted under the desk which is connected to the TV. I also have an HDMI cable that runs from the HDMI switch, through the closet, and over to my night stand so I can connect my Surface Pro or my MacBook to the TV.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Very nice results. Just finished a similar project and the change is dramatic in how you enjoy sitting at your desk. Good work great style.


----------



## arkansaswoman22

also what monitors are those? looks like we got the same speaker setup to


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> Very nice results. Just finished a similar project and the change is dramatic in how you enjoy sitting at your desk. Good work great style.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also what monitors are those? looks like we got the same speaker setup to


Thanks.

Two of the monitors are Achieva Shimian QH270 IPSBs and one is the QH270 Lite. Maybe someday I'll find another IPSB so I can replace the Lite, but it doesn't really bother me that much since they look close enough. Speakers are Klipsch ProMedia 2.1.


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Two of the monitors are Achieva Shimian QH270 IPSBs and one is the QH270 Lite. Maybe someday I'll find another IPSB so I can replace the Lite, but it doesn't really bother me that much since they look close enough. Speakers are Klipsch ProMedia 2.1.


Are they good monitors? The Klipsch ProMedias are awesome imo they are plenty loud if you go up just a bit of the way


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> Are they good monitors? The Klipsch ProMedias are awesome imo they are plenty loud if you go up just a bit of the way


They are, though buying them is a bit of a gamble. They use the same panel as the 27" iMacs and Apple Thunderbolt Displays, but they are panels that got rejected for those so they could have some dead pixels or backlight bleeding. I haven't noticed any issues with my main monitor that I've been using for a couple years now, but the left monitor has some bad backlight bleeding and the one on the right has some dirt between the glass and the display (or maybe a dead pixel, I'm not really sure).

Yeah the ProMedias are pretty loud, I keep the knob at about 25% and usually have the computer volume below 25% and they are loud enough for me. I remember when I first got them and hooked them up I turned the knob up about half way and couldn't believe how loud they were haha


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> They are, though buying them is a bit of a gamble. They use the same panel as the 27" iMacs and Apple Thunderbolt Displays, but they are panels that got rejected for those so they could have some dead pixels or backlight bleeding. I haven't noticed any issues with my main monitor that I've been using for a couple years now, but the left monitor has some bad backlight bleeding and the one on the right has some dirt between the glass and the display (or maybe a dead pixel, I'm not really sure).
> 
> Yeah the ProMedias are pretty loud, I keep the knob at about 25% and usually have the computer volume below 25% and they are loud enough for me. I remember when I first got them and hooked them up I turned the knob up about half way and couldn't believe how loud they were haha


Haha, i would be scared to crank it up all the way, i think it would sound just like a movie theatre in a way or it would probably blow them


----------

